# whats your temp. and place



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

we are -13 with wind chill -35 in Chautauqua NY


----------



## LonesomeDoveRanch (Sep 20, 2012)

It was 20 degrees last night just went up to 37 degrees here in Edinburg,Tx ( 2hr south of Corpus Christi)


----------



## MylieD (Sep 16, 2013)

It's currently 15 degrees in middle GA, with it feeling like 4. Crazy thing is, it's supposed to be 70 by saturday.


----------



## ciwheeles (Apr 5, 2013)

5 Degrees with it feeling like -15 in Lothian, Maryland, 45 Minutes from Annapolis


----------



## Chopsgoats (Aug 20, 2013)

We are at -20 windchill, this has been the coldest winter I can remember in a long time. On the bright side the goats are handling it really well.


----------



## fishin4cars (Dec 26, 2013)

16 degrees this morning feels like 8 in Hammond La. 45 minutes north of New Orleans


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Barbados...i'm not telling the temp. I don't need any hate mail......


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

lol..Ni~ :lol:

It's 1 degree here...windchill is -16. In NY near Vt and Mass border.


----------



## Little-Bits-N-Pieces (Apr 7, 2013)

Currently at 50 and overcast. Penn Valley/Rough & Ready, California


----------



## Rhandi74 (Dec 6, 2013)

It is 10 degrees in Blaine, TN which is near Knoxville. Last night we were at 3 degrees with a wind chill at -15 degrees. All my goats and very young kids are doing great.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

South Chilcotins/North Cascades, currently a balmy -3C/26F and snowing. No wind.


----------



## HoukFarms (Apr 14, 2013)

New castle pa ... -35 wind chill -5 temp.


----------



## JamieAnn (Nov 6, 2013)

About 45 minutes north of Detroit, MI it is 0F with -15F wind chill right now (Tuesday). Last night it was -13F with -35 wind chill. 

By Saturday it is supposed to be up to +40F and raining! Thats a 75 degree difference in less than a week! We usually barely have a 75 degree difference all year (normal lows of 15-20F in the winter, highs in the 80s in the summer- occasionally 90s).


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> Barbados...i'm not telling the temp. I don't need any hate mail......


lol You crack me up! I promise I won't send you hate mail


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Hmmm well central California...coarsegold is 66 today. Just built fence in my tank top......we have no rain in sight


----------



## Sylvie (Feb 18, 2013)

Southern California: Sunny at 69 degrees :sun: Might be heading to the beach later


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

Well we are in Roane County, TN and have hit a heat wave of 16 degrees at the moment. At least I can now carry hot water outside without it freezing before I make it to my destination! Last night we hit -3 with a wind chill I think listed as -9 or-14. We are in the mountains near the Morgan County side of the Plateau so we typically get the worse winter weather here then our neighboring towns.

Looking forward to a high for tomorrow of low 40's! I won't know what to do :shades: may have to drag out the summer wear for a day or two :wink:


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I currently have 6 degrees F. We hit -5 this morning with a wind chill of -20. South western Pennsylvania. My brother lives about 30 minutes north of me and a higher elevation. He had -24 at 8:30 am. Not sure what his wind chill was.


----------



## GrubbyGoat (Dec 18, 2013)

Deer Park WA, 30 and it's trying to snow


----------



## crownofjules (Dec 31, 2013)

55° F right now in SE Arizona, with super-clear skies and 11% humidity. Tonight it will reach 30° F (or lower!).

;-)


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

This is interesting. 
Promise Barbados no hate mail,


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

Yesterday it was -29 and feeling like -51. Today its 4 and feels like 3. Tonight iys supposed to be -30 again  here in strawberry point Iowa


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I had to look...I just had to look!! :doh:
http://www.barbados.org/weather.htm#.Usx9ItJDtMc


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yeeaaaaa.......lol. that's why I didn't post!!!! that's just the temp, no humidex. with humidex during the day was like 38C/100F.....

ok, no killing me please..... ray:

this is one of the few times i'm grateful i'm living here....


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Lol...no worries Ni....we all live where we choose to a degree  Just one thing, SOAK UP SOME HEAT FOR ME....I"M FREEZIN"!!! :veryangry: :lol:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

trying! unless it's raining!


----------



## DDFN (Jul 31, 2011)

nchen7 said:


> trying! unless it's raining!


Does it rain there like it does in Puerto Rico? When I was in Puerto Rico (short stay years ago) it was about mid day that it would rain, not storm but just rain. It was actually very nice and Christmas down there was a lot different then in TN! I had pictures of us in front of Christmas lights in T-shirts lol! When is your coldest time of year?

I agree try to enjoy some sunny for all of us in the cold areas! My father-in-law lives in Florida so maybe between the both of you I may feel warm in my dream :lol:


----------

